

Coding School vs. M.S. In Computer Science - MrMonkeyDLuffy

Hi,<p>I am stuck in a dilemma right now. I have already earn my bachelors degree, albeit it was in Economics. I started programming two years ago and have taken the Computer Science prerequisite courses at a community college(data structure, computer assembly, object oriented programming, etc). I really want to do full stack development.<p>In my position, is it better to go to a coding camp (i.e. hack reactor, app academy, general assembly) or get a masters in Computer Science?<p>Thanks in advance Software Gurus!
======
jtfairbank
Checkout bloc. They offer a full stack course: [https://www.bloc.io/web-
development](https://www.bloc.io/web-development)

It will be more focused than a general CS degree, and and a lot faster. Given
your previous coursework in the CS fundamentals, I think this is what you're
looking for. If its not, I can put you in touch with the founders to see about
doing something custom.

bloc.io

Full disclosure: I went to school with the founders. They buy me beer
sometimes.

------
hkarthik
Honestly you should just work on a personal project for a few weeks, and apply
to a few places as a junior dev. Or go to some local meetups and see if
someone will give you a shot. If you're okay with taking below market pay, you
can always find a startup to work for that will give you valuable experience
on your resume.

If you already have a few Comp Sci courses under your belt, all you need is a
project and a local mentor to help you land your first gig.

~~~
MrMonkeyDLuffy
thanks for the advice! What are you thoughts on immersion schools like
hackreactor where there is a 99% hired rate at average of 105k starting.
Although it comes with a hefty tuition of 17780. I know you should never do
anything for the money but it looks pretty attractive. They do have a bunch of
startups/companies that hires from there, streamlining the process to get your
projects out. Thoughts?

Thanks for your advice!

~~~
GFischer
There was an Ask HN on the subject of HackReactor and similar a little while
ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8148345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8148345)

a HackReactor graduate was very positive:

 _" TL;DR: I graduated from Hack Reactor last year and received four job
offers, the one I accepted was close to the average salary Hack Reactor
advertises, and the 99.XX% hiring rate is actually true. I credit the
program's success to their selectivity, the resources they pour into hiring
instructors from the industry, and choosing to focus on JavaScript. You can
read my review of HR on Quora: [http://www.quora.com/Reviews-of-Hack-
Reactor/review/Jake-McG...](http://www.quora.com/Reviews-of-Hack-
Reactor/review/Jake-McG...") _

Another thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6040234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6040234)

Edit: I would take online reviews with a grain of salt. It would be best if
someone you know who attended can tell you.

------
prostoalex
Most of coding schools would not explore full stack, as their goal is to get
you trained in that specific language for that specific platform using a
limited set of tools the instructor prefers.

MS curriculum is more likely to get you exposure to operating systems
concepts, database theory, multiple programming languages, introduction to
subjects like artificial intelligence and machine learning, so that you get a
more holistic picture.

~~~
MrMonkeyDLuffy
I agree that a MS curriculum would give more of a holistic picture. I figure
if I get a job first, I could always do a masters part time. Money is a bit
tight right now. Thoughts?

Thanks for your advice!

------
mgirdley
If you go the MS/BS route, you need find time on the side to actually learn to
program. It doesn't happen in the coursework.

Disclaimer: I run a bootcamp in San Antonio.

